

Against intellectual property - mlLK
http://danny.oz.au/free-software/advocacy/against_IP.html

======
arto
There is also a good book of the same name:

[http://mises.org/store/Against-Intellectual-
Property-P523.as...](http://mises.org/store/Against-Intellectual-
Property-P523.aspx)

...as well as the more in-depth, similarly-titled and themed Against
Intellectual Monopoly:

[http://levine.sscnet.ucla.edu/general/intellectual/againstfi...](http://levine.sscnet.ucla.edu/general/intellectual/againstfinal.htm)

Those inclined to opt out of the copyright game, put your code where your
mouth is and release your next software project using this:

<http://unlicense.org/>

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's a bit misleading to say the unlicence is an opt-out of the copyright
game. The Public Domain is a complicated area, particularly internationally
and you may not be allowed to opt-out in this way.

What exactly is being gained over BSD or Apache 2.0 licence to compensate for
this risk?

And since "intellectual property" extends to more than copyright, how does
this impact on patents etc.

Finally, if you're allowing others to come along and combine your work with
their and then patent and copyright the result, it's not really an effective
protest "against intellectual property" is it?

This is all covered in the article itself.

------
drallison
Robert Laughlin's The Crime of Reason and the Closing of the Scientific Mind,
Basic Books, 2008 is a interesting and provocative examination of the issue of
intellectual property and how it interacts with free market ideas. The key
question is "what can be owned?".

